# Quarterly Baby bonus and when does it lapse



## Luckycharm (21 Nov 2007)

I know the next one is in December anyone know what date? Also my eldest turns 6 in January so does that mean we will not get the baby bonus for her next year?
Thanks
LC


----------



## FredBloggs (21 Nov 2007)

Good question!  I have a 5 year old turns 6 in March and would be interested in the reply.


----------



## Eeyore (21 Nov 2007)

According to www.citizensinformation.ie

"Payments are made on a quarterly basis (that is, every three months). Payments will be made at the end of each quarter. That means you will get a payment for a full quarter if your child is born during a quarter, or your child reaches six years of age during a quarter."

And the next payment will be on 10 December.

See here


----------



## Luckycharm (27 Nov 2007)

Oh good so hopefully there will be one more for her after this one


----------



## Headachecity (28 Nov 2007)

Last payment we got was Oct 12th for my lot but my oldest was 6 at the end of October, wonder will I get anything for him???. Jeez I hope so!!!. It was so close to the last payment I half think I won't get a payment for one of my kids this month!.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Nov 2007)

Since she was still under 6 within the 4th quarter of the year then surely under the rules summarised above you will get the final quarterly payment in December?


----------



## Nat (5 Dec 2007)

I hope thats true too, as my son turns 6 in mid April, so that should be just into the start of the second quarter am I right? Meaning if they stick to the rules, we should still get paid for that quarter, so yes Headachecity, you should get it too!


----------



## Welfarite (6 Dec 2007)

Nat said:


> I hope thats true too, as my son turns 6 in mid April, so that should be just into the start of the second quarter am I right?


Why do you think it is not true?!?



Nat said:


> Meaning if they stick to the rules, we should still get paid for that quarter, so yes Headachecity, you should get it too!


 
Why would they not stick to the rules?!?


----------



## Headachecity (10 Dec 2007)

My son turned 6 at the end of October and I got the full payment for him and my daughter (2) this month so I am delighted. 
Don't be worrying, you will get it so as I did!!. Happy days, Xmas shopping done and dusted now!


----------

